# Nutrition Distribution v. IronMag Labs



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2017)

*Nutrition Distribution v. IronMag Labs*
Published on Dec 6, 2017

*United States Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit*

https://youtu.be/UEQxLbK2bh8


----------



## botamico (Dec 11, 2017)

Prince,  what happened? It seems to me nutrition distribution doesn't have a good argument.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2017)

botamico said:


> Prince,  what happened? It seems to me nutrition distribution *doesn't have a good argument.*



ya think?


----------



## botamico (Dec 15, 2017)

May nutrition distribution and their bullshit witch hunt go down in the flames.


----------

